# Rollover pass



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Nailed 14 bulls in a matter of 1 hour as soon as the tide changed sat morn one being a solid 58" fish who almost spooled me.In which all but the two smallest were kept. For supper. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy cow! That's a bunch of fish! Not to mention a Texas record-shattering redfish hwell: .... I normally fish the surf by myself, and couldn't even *begin to imagine* what it would be like to land one every 4 minutes.

So with that being said, Good Job, I'd have to be using a crane to land 'em that quickly!


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

that 58" bull would have been a new state record ??? am I right ?


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

thats not your monster in the picture is it ?????


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> that 58" bull would have been a new state record ??? am I right ?


Yes, by 4in +/- 59.50lbs, 54.25", set back in early 2000, Caught in the Gulf


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

"IF" that is 58", then he is about 8'tall....nice fish though..


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

thats what I was thinking I do believe the old measuring tape was a little decieving !!! still a nice fish


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice catch there! I sure wish I could get into that quick of action


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Ya'll aint suggesting that a fisherman might be stretchin the truth are you?


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Garagedoorguy said:


> Nailed 14 bulls in a matter of 1 hour as soon as the tide changed sat morn one being a solid 58" fish who almost spooled me.In which all but the two smallest were kept. For supper.


Okay, I am confused, are you saying that of the 14 oversized (BULL) redfish that you caught, you kept the 12 largest ones??? Or are you saying that you released 12 and kept the 2 largest?? Or, released 12 and kept the 2 smallest?...


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

C-Rob said:


> Okay, I am confused, are you saying that of the 14 oversized (BULL) redfish that you caught, you kept the 12 largest ones??? Or are you saying that you released 12 and kept the 2 largest?? Or, released 12 and kept the 2 smallest?...


I'm guessing you are right here....He "released" all but the 2 smallest, not largest, of which the one in the pic is part....imo...just a guess


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

14 bulls in an hour is one bull red every 4.3 minutes.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Oh man, a real whopper!


----------



## Fish_On_TX (Mar 28, 2012)

14 bull in hour? how many fishermen was fishing with you?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

You kept the 12 biggest for supper?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I think he kept the smallest two for supper or 12 if he had 3 more fisherman no need for Jr wardens here if he got that many reds then he obviously knows how to fish and knows the laws great catch man!


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

It didn't seem, or appear, that anyone way playing JrGW. I think that some of us were just asking for a little clarification on his report, as it was a wee-bit confusing (at least to me it is). Regardless, the numbers are _quite_ impressive for one fisherman in roughly an hours time.



dbarham said:


> or 12 if he had 3 more fisherman


And sorry, but just to be clear, how would 4 fisherman tag twelve BULL (oversized) redfish collectively? I understand 4 fishermen keeping 12 slots, but that is not what he said.

Just to be clear, because I know that words do not always express emotion, I am not being argumentative with you DB, I just think that the report left some of us scratching our heads. I will say, and agree, that he posted a pic of a pretty Bull :smile:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

so, what would you do if you tagged a 32" red for the grill and you followed up with a potential state record? Wouldn't be a state record if it was illegally harvested would it?


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

jc said:


> so, what would you do if you tagged a 32" red for the grill and you followed up with a potential state record? Wouldn't be a state record if it was illegally harvested would it?


Yessir, you're right! And I'd have to let my potential record swim. Which is one of the reasons why I discard a tag every darn year. The other reason: I just don't care to keep a red over the slot (personal preference), maybe unless it happens to be on the day that my tag expires and it's a few of inches over.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yall think he might have had some friends there to help him catch 14 in an hour? I know he didn't mention it, but ****, give him the benefit of the doubt!
Now, fitty-eight inches I ain'ta buying


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

We could call and ask him.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> We could call and ask him.


Ya gonna guess on the area code? 713 or 281


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

*Little more info*

Sorry guys 48" lol man I just posted this yesterday lot of folks sittin by the computer lol to post that quick and yes 14 in a hour I was in luck cause I was infact by myself and a guy fishing next to me decided to nicely help me out netting these fish as I tripped over my stuff grabbing poles reeling and baiting. This was infact the most craziest moment catching redfish in my life. Seeing as it was my bday weekend Im assuming the good lord was making it memorable. As well to top it off I stayed through sunday morn and my good buddy Fishon21 met me out there with his lights and we started in on the trout. Well I caught the second and third biggest trout of my life one being 24" and the other being 21" along with the numerous small flounder we caught. So all in all it has been one of my best weekend fishin the coast ever. Hopefully this clears questions lol but I sure got yall goin. These pictures are a few I took when I had a second to take them also yes I did only keep the two smallest one 28.5 which I used my tag and one 23. Sure would made a cool trophy room though. Sorry fellas im not a newspaper writer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nicely done! sorry for the jab...


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

There ya go!! Awesome weekend at in the Pass, and I'm sure the helper was more than willing to help you out. I went and fished the surf at High Island today, it was pretty much a bust (hard fishing) being that some sort of vegetation and seaweed, not sargassum, was running pretty thick thru the guts. When I crossed over the pass, I could tell the current was ripping thru there.

Good job and nice pic's!


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

All pics are on fact different fish. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

very possible to get into the reds like that this time of year on the upper coast....Nice catch!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

*"garagedoorguy"congrats for you catching!!![/B

I was fishing many time at Rollover Pass,but i never fish for red fish.I don't like to fish specials for red fish.I fish just with artificials for specks and flounder,but many time i was catching very nice red fish,one 40 inch 23lb. with 4lb. FIRELINE.
I saw many fishermen's catching at ROLLOVER PASS allot of red fish fishing with live finger mullet,live shrimp or cut bait.

One night,on 28 August 2008 i was trying to catch some specks under light,but one hour no bite ,no specks.After i was fishing with GULP MINNOW GRUB 3" one the bottom of channel and i start to have bite every cast ,catching red fish between 23-28 inch.One big school of red show up in my light and was biting and when my grub don't have a tail.
I was fishing about one hour keeping 3 red fish and i stop fishing because no specks so i was going to sleep in my car,because i was tire and no reason to fish more.
In the morning i take a picture with the fish.*


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats on a super night of fishing!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Rollover Pass*

Hey Guy's

Garagedoorguy failed to tell you we had a blast sat night with the flounder
we caught at lease 20 under sided and keeped 4 on gulp baits . there are
a lot of golden croakers being caught in the pass right now , so load up the kids they will have a blast.:ac1090:
Terry


----------

